# New Reformed Podcast: The Heidelcast



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 18, 2009)

We're up to 7 episodes. More info at the HB. Subscribe via iTunes. Contact the Heidelcast at [email protected].
You can also leave voicemail for the Heidelcast at (760) 278-1563. Leave a voicemail with a question and I may use your message in a future Heidelcast.

The most recent 2-part series was on Bible translations. Next up: The secret of knowing God's will.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 18, 2009)

That's such a cool name for a podcast!


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 18, 2009)

What a shame that it is only available on iTunes. Some of us do not use iTunes. Oh well....


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 18, 2009)

rrfranks said:


> What a shame that it is only available on iTunes. Some of us do not use iTunes. Oh well....



It's not the only way you can get it.


----------



## Berean (Nov 18, 2009)

There are direct mp3 links on their page. The Heidelcast Heidelblog


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 18, 2009)

I am listening to the first podcast now. Thanks for the clarification! 

I must admit though, that I do look forward to the time when they get the RSS feed working so that I can download the podcast directly to my mp3 player rather than having to go to the website. The podcast are really good!


----------



## Heidelberg1 (Nov 18, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> We're up to 7 episodes. More info at the HB. Subscribe via iTunes. Contact the Heidelcast at [email protected].
> You can also leave voicemail for the Heidelcast at (760) 278-1563. Leave a voicemail with a question and I may use your message in a future Heidelcast.
> 
> The most recent 2-part series was on Bible translations. Next up: The secret of knowing God's will.



Downloading from SE Asia, I can only get half of the content of each podcast (through direct download). It just stops halfway through. ITunes times out for me. Any suggestions? I have enjoyed listening to what I can get. Do you have any alternative download sites?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement!

If you don't want to subscribe via iTunes you can also subscribe via RSS. If you subscribe to the HB, the audio will come automatically to your computer. Then, I think, you have to move them manually to your ipod/mp3 player.

I've submitted the HC to Zune so perhaps it will show up in a few days. 

Thanks for listening.

You're welcome to leave voice mail at the HC 

760 278 1563. 

We may use it on the podcast.

Email us directly:

[email protected]


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 19, 2009)

I really appreciate you posting the direct link to the RSS feed as I was not able to get it to work on the web site!!

I did have one issue with the RSS feed though. When I subscribed through my mp3 software it only downloaded Episode 7 and another podcast on justification (part 2). It seemed odd. It could be operator problems on my part, but I thought that I would mention it just in case.

Anyway, your blog and podcast are GREAT! I even gave you a plug on my blog. Please keep up the good work!!!


----------



## jason d (Nov 19, 2009)

i've been enjoying these since they started. much thanks! I praise God for you.

soli Deo gloria!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Jason. I appreciate that.

Thanks RRF. Ditto.

Since we began the two podcasts -- Office Hours and HC -- most people have used iTunes but some have said "I don't use iTunes." 

Is there a technical (e.g., "it does x to my PC...") or moral (e.g., "I hate Apple because....") reason why not? 

Thanks.


----------



## ubermadchen (Nov 19, 2009)

I've really enjoyed listening to them too! And I love the new logo!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Patricia. Young-Mi Cha, our graphics wizard did it for me.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 20, 2009)

Some have said that they don't use iTunes. 

Is there a reason for that? 

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Zune Dr. Clark. I prefer it over my kids IPODS. I have had to replace to many IPODS for malfunction problems. My Zune has had no problems since I bought it a few years ago. 

I love office hours and am looking forward to this new podcast. Woo Hoo. I have bought a few books now because of the podcasts I listen to. I love THE BOOKSTORE. The prices are the best so far.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 20, 2009)

p.s. I still don't find Heidelcast when I do a search on Zune.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 20, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Some have said that they don't use iTunes.
> 
> Is there a reason for that?
> 
> ...



Why should we use iTunes? There are other programs that handle podcasts just fine. The question is sort of like asking why some people don't use Internet Explorer as a web browser. Fortunately we don't see too many websites that say "best viewed in Internet Explorer 4.0 at 800x600" anymore.

I tend to avoid Apple products because of the lack of interoperability with other products.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not suggesting that anyone _should_ use iTunes. I'm just asking _why_ some folks don't like it. 

I don't know what the percentages are for the HC but I do know that most people who listen to _Office Hours_ do so via iTunes in Windows and on a mac or iPod. 

What do you mean by "lack of interoperability with other products?"

Thanks

-----Added 11/21/2009 at 12:04:48 EST-----



PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have a Zune Dr. Clark. I prefer it over my kids IPODS. I have had to replace to many IPODS for malfunction problems. My Zune has had no problems since I bought it a few years ago.
> 
> I love office hours and am looking forward to this new podcast. Woo Hoo. I have bought a few books now because of the podcasts I listen to. I love THE BOOKSTORE. The prices are the best so far.



Wanna try submitting it to Zune? 

Here's the address:

Heidelblog

Thanks


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

I just sent a request to them also Dr. Clark.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

*New Heidelcast*



PuritanCovenanter said:


> I just sent a request to them also Dr. Clark.



Thanks!

Just posted a new HC answering email on covenant, baptism, election and related topics.

Now, which PBer will be the first to leave voice mail for the HC?


----------



## johnbugay (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I'm not suggesting that anyone _should_ use iTunes. I'm just asking _why_ some folks don't like it.



I did a search on iTunes for "Heidelcast", and it didn't show up. On the search for "Heidel", "Heidelblog" came up among the list. Only one show was evident; I tried to download it, and got a warning that the file was more than 10MB. I dismissed that (my only option), tried to download the file, and it seemingly got stuck. 

Eventually I just clicked on it to play without downloading. The file that I got was your Office Hours interview with Michael Horton.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

It's a problem with WordPress. Every audio file I post goes to iTunes now so I have to be careful how I post them.

I don't know why iTunes doesn't show all the Heidelcasts. It shows up as "Heidelblog" because that's where the feed is hosted. 

If you subscribe, however, I think you should get all the HC's. 

If not, you can get them via rss at The Heidelcast Heidelblog


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> It's a problem with WordPress. Every audio file I post goes to iTunes now so I have to be careful how I post them.
> 
> I don't know why iTunes doesn't show all the Heidelcasts. It shows up as "Heidelblog" because that's where the feed is hosted.
> 
> ...



There is a problem Dr. Clark. I used the Itunes and subscribed also. I just got the Horton interview also. Even when I did the RSS on zune.


----------



## johnbugay (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> It's a problem with WordPress. Every audio file I post goes to iTunes now so I have to be careful how I post them.
> 
> I don't know why iTunes doesn't show all the Heidelcasts. It shows up as "Heidelblog" because that's where the feed is hosted.
> 
> ...



I am a Luddite too. But I manage to get it other ways.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

It sitll isn't downloading the episodes on Itunes.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to download the Quicktime mp3?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

Lately it's taken about 24 hours to get the podcasts on to iTunes. Don't know why. I invested a little $ into the WP storage so when that expires I may move everything to another server and try again.

I know that the podcast went out via RSS because I got it last night.

If you right click on the link you can download it to your computer and move it to your mp3 player.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

If I right click it doesn't give me an option to save it, as in save target as. I went to my other computer and opened itunes and tried to subscribe and it only downloads Dr. Horton's Christless Christianity also.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2009)

I figured it out for the itunes Dr. Clark. I had to go into settings and get it to download more than the most recent podcast. DUH!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

Great!

This very helpful.


----------



## Andres (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Some have said that they don't use iTunes.
> 
> Is there a reason for that?
> 
> ...



I don't use ITunes very often because I don't have an Ipod. Why don't I have an Ipod? Too expensive. I did recently upload itunes to my computer solely for the courses/lessons from RTS and Covenant Seminary. Most other messages I want to hear I just download the MP3 directly and then place it on my MP3 player. It just seems so much easier that way for me than having to take all the steps to get things from ITunes. Looking forward to listening to some of your shows! Thank you for your ministry.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Andres this is helpful.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Some have said that they don't use iTunes.
> 
> Is there a reason for that?
> 
> ...



Dr. Clark,

As I'm typing this, my iTunes is in a "not responding" status after I tried to do a search for "Heidelcast." I believe that iTunes has some "issues" which I would rather avoid by using other means.

Also, I have been promoting _Office Hours_ on my Facebook page but I never gave the link to iTunes because it was often late in uploading/providing the most recent episodes.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Joel.

You have to find the Heidelcast by searching for "Heidelblog"

The iTunes link is on the The Heidelcast page:

The Heidelcast Heidelblog

Office Hours? Those usually show up on iTunes right away? Have you had trouble getting those?


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 21, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Office Hours? Those usually show up on iTunes right away? Have you had trouble getting those?




Well, yes, there are no problems in getting all the Office Hours episodes through iTunes. But I was promoting the Office Hours contest and I found that the Office Hours podcast on iTunes didn't get updated quick enough for one to listen to the most recent episode right away in order to win the contest. Thus, I used the direct links to the mp3s that are found on the Office Hours website.

P.S. Searching for "Heidelblog" instead of "Heidelcast" worked.


----------



## Gord (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you, the links to iTunes worked flawlessly.

I tend to avoid Microsoft products because of the lack of interoperability with Apple products.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 21, 2009)

okay, the latest HC is on iTunes. I think it might be operator error. In the immortal words of Bob Newhart, "Uh, that would be me."


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 22, 2009)

Only the 11/19 and 11/20 podcasts are on iTunes.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2009)

I am also experiencing the same thing. Only a few episodes are downloading. And one is Micheal Horton's interview along with a response to emails. 

BTW, Zune is now picking it up. Woo Hoo.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry about the iTunes weirdness. 

Is Zune getting all the episodes? Where do I find it on Zune? It didn't show up in the search results.

There's a new HC episde up: The Secret of Knowing God's Will (pt 1)


----------



## ubermadchen (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't wait to listen to it when I get home! By the way, I haven't had any issues downloading the heidelcast on itunes. But, I was a good kid and subscribed when you just started doing this.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 23, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I'm not suggesting that anyone _should_ use iTunes. I'm just asking _why_ some folks don't like it.
> 
> I don't know what the percentages are for the HC but I do know that most people who listen to _Office Hours_ do so via iTunes in Windows and on a mac or iPod.
> 
> ...



I apologize, Dr. Clark. I interpreted your question to be "shouldn't everyone just use iTunes? What am I missing here?" which, I see now, wasn't the case.

Apple tends to use proprietary file formats and connectors that only work with Apple-licensed products. I don't like how that forces the user to keep using Apple or lose the ability to use the files or products he's already purchased.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Sorry about the iTunes weirdness.
> 
> Is Zune getting all the episodes? Where do I find it on Zune? It didn't show up in the search results.
> 
> There's a new HC episde up: The Secret of Knowing God's Will (pt 1)




When I posted the request I used the url you gave me. 

Heidelblog

right now it automatically downloaded....

Interview with Michael Horton. 35:59

Heidelcast answers mail. 23:08

Heidelcast Secret of know God's will pt. 1 6:23

It downloaded the mail answers and Horton interview twice.

I did another search on the Zune podcast and can't find it either. Maybe my Zune is getting it from my itunes. I just don't know Dr. Clark. I resubmitted the URL Heidelblog again today with a request to add the Heidelcast by Dr. R. Scott Clark.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 23, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> I can't wait to listen to it when I get home! By the way, I haven't had any issues downloading the heidelcast on itunes. But, I was a good kid and subscribed when you just started doing this.



thanks!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 30, 2009)

Latest episode is up: http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/heidelcast-10-secret-of-knowing-gods-will-pt-2.mp3

You can now subscribe to the HB by email. See the front page left column of the HB


----------

